# Furnace in space above ceiling tile



## Morphdesigns (Jan 29, 2014)

I am designing a new 11,900 sqft pre-engineered metal building.  I have 3,000 sqft of office space, in which I have a full-height, insulated wall, between the warehouse and this office space.  Office space has a drop-in suspended ceiling.  The HVAC contractor wants to put his HVAC units above this ceiling, and hang them from the metal building purlins.  Metal building guy already has ok'd that load from his purlins.

On my last project, I had a reviewer tell me that based on IMC306.1, "this void space above the office area has not been approved for any usage and the furnaces may not be located in this area".  Up to that point, I had always hung units above the ceiling line.

Any thoughts?

Wisconsin, IBC 2012


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2014)

Not mech person

But see them all the time

306.1 is saying you have to have access to work on the unit

Surprised prior plan person has not had red flag thrown on him


----------



## north star (Jan 29, 2014)

*= + = + =*



Is the wall between the warehouse space and the office

space a rated wall  [ RE. Table 508.4,  `12 IBC  ] ?



*= + = + =*


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2014)

I wouldn't say it can't be there....you may need a platform for service and the ductwork may need additional insulation or some other requirements, but there is no "It absolutely cannot be there" code....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 30, 2014)

Installed in this type of location on a regular basis. There are no prohibitions on location.

306.1 does not apply. Removal of the ceiling tiles affords access.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would check th manufactors intrustions


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 30, 2014)

perfectly legal........


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

The only other rationale I can think of is that "we" seem to be putting more and more combustible materials and/or combustion processes in areas that are typically nonsprinklered in a sprinklered building......And at what point that may cross a line in NFPA 13 or others.....


----------



## klarenbeek (Feb 4, 2014)

306.1 is the section regarding access. Removeable ceiling tile and a step ladder constitute access.  A platform would be required if over 16' above the floor. Prohibited locations is covered in 303.3, and above a lay in ceiling is not listed as a prohibited location. However, if the above ceiling space is being used as a plenum (wild) return, then the furnace can't be there based on 602.1.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 4, 2014)

klarenbeek said:
			
		

> 306.1 is the section regarding access. Removeable ceiling tile and a step ladder constitute access.  A platform would be required if over 16' above the floor. Prohibited locations is covered in 303.3, and above a lay in ceiling is not listed as a prohibited location. However, if the above ceiling space is being used as a plenum (wild) return, then the furnace can't be there based on 602.1.


Right on target.....


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 4, 2014)

Remember an acoustical ceiling grid system (or ACT) is not considered an concealed space by the IFGC


----------

